# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Korekcja laserowa

## irek

Hej, jestem bardzo zainteresowany korekcją laserową, podobno to najlepszy sposób na pozbycie się wady. Nie wiem za bardzo na czym to polega i czy nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań, mam - 5.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałem rok temu taki zabieg. Faktycznie skuteczny bo z +3 mam zero. Z -5 nie wiem czy da się zejść do zera, to musiałby się okulista wypowiedzieć. Na pewno musisz najpierw przejść kwalifikacje i wadę musisz mieć stałą - kiedy ostatnio ją sprawdzałeś ? I ukończone 20lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt, jedna z najlepszych. Ma dobrą opinię wśród fachowców i przede wszystkim - pacjentów, do których też się zaliczam. Miałem tam zrobiony zabieg, pozbyłem się w sumie dziewięciu dioptrii i astygmatyzmu. Można polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To powyżej to o klinice CMO Laser w Warszawie, o której sam szukałem informacji na forach.

----------


## irek

No też bym chciał tak do 0 zejść, ale to pewnie nie możliwe, mam ukończone 20 lat i wada też już długo się nie zmienia, ale wiecie jak to polega technicznie, ile to trwa? Jestem z Warszawy, więc pewnie będę szukał czegoś na miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na youtube można obejrzeć filmiki jak cała operacja przebiega -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJjdQEjGuiA

----------


## irek

Trochę przerażające to jest, ale z drugiej strony, wiem co mnie może czekać... teraz tylko wybrać klinikę, zebrać kasę i do przodu :Smile:

----------


## damianno

Właśnie ja szukam dobrej kliniki, w której wykonuje się operacje korekcji laserowej, co polecicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz co klinik trochę jest w Polsce, a w jakim mieście szukasz? Ja znam tylko warszawskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co to za doktorka przeprowadza ten zabieg? Robi to bardzo pewnie, ręka ani drgnie. Fajnie, że tak wszystko opisuje i wyjaśnia.

----------


## goya80

Hej, ja mam "tylko" -3,75 i raczej dziurawą kieszeń. Domyślam się, że nasza kochana chora kasa tego nie sponsoruje  :Wink: 
Ile trzeba mieć na taki zabieg? Mnie wszystko co z oczami związane - przeraża. Że reka zadrży,że zniszczą  mi oczy całkowicie....ech, jakbym z jaskini wyszła  :Smile: 
Czyli: ILE ? Tak mniej więcej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cena zależy od metody i kliniki. Oczywiście masz rację z tym, że NFZ tego nie zapłaci  :Smile: . Cena to ok 2,400zł jedno oko. Nie musisz robić od razu dwóch, choć tak jest o wiele lepiej i wygodniej.

----------


## matrix360

Witam. Dwa lata temu miałam laserową korekcję wzroku. Oba od razu. Cena zależy od tego jaką metodą będzie robiona. Ja przy wadzie -0,75 i -0,5 miałam robione najtańszą metodą. Robiłam to we Wrocławiu, niestety, nie pamiętam jak się nazywała, ale pamietam, że jest w rynku.

----------


## irek

No to miałaś małą wadę to pewnie zniwelowali ci do 0, dobrze Ci :Smile:  Ja to szukam kliniki w stolicy.

----------


## matrix360

irek, miałam małą wadę, ale z tego co mi mówiła okulistka przy konsultacji to nie ważne tak naprawdę jest jaką masz wadę, każdą da się wyzerować.  :Smile:  Tylko oczywiście żeby się nie powiększała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie okulista troszkę Cię oszukał, nie da się wyzerować wady -10 czy +6, można ją znacznie zmniejszyć. Chyba, że to jakiś cudotwórca  :Smile:

----------


## irek

Ja również tak słyszałem, że tylko te mniejsze da się zniwelować do 0, ale jak nagle - 10 zmniejszają do -2 to też duża różnica :Smile:  W jakich byliście klinikach bądź idziecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście im wada jest mniejsza, tym łatwiej ją zniwelować do zera. Ale i przy większych wadach można się do zera zbliżyć, jeśli pozwala na to budowa oka pacjenta. To znaczy, jeśli jest w czym "porzeźbić". A jeśli sam laser nie wystarcza, pozostaje wszczepienie soczewki. Ale to już inna historia...

----------


## irek

Najlepiej iść na konsultację i wtedy wszystko będzie jasne kto jaką ma wade i budowę oka, ja się wybieram już w przyszłym tygodniu :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Da się zniwelować do zera. Tam gdzie byłam moja mama zapytała z ciekawości czy takie większe wady jak np -8 da radę zminimalizować do zera. Lekarka powiedziała, że oczywiście, ze się da, tylko zabieg będzie troszkę bardziej skomplikowany niż ten przy wadzie np. -0,75

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakimi metodami mieliście korekcje?? Jest jakaś lepsza? którejś nie polecacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Metoda korekcji wzroku zależy od tego jaką masz wadę. Nie Ty wybierasz sposób, tylko robi to lekarka, która bedzie przeprowadzać tą operację.

----------


## ślepotka

a czy ktoś może polecić klinike w Trójmieście ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam LASIK i polecam bo dość szybko wróciłam do pełnej funkcjonalności  :Smile: .

----------


## okulina87

Ja miałam korektę w związku z cukrzycą, z efektu jestem zadowolona. Jak ktoś z Wrocławia to z czystym sumieniem polecam specjalistów:
http://www.okulisci.wroclaw.pl/

----------


## jaren77

moja wada (pochodza z soczewek ) to
prawe oko -   +5,5/-2,25*0,30
lewe oko -    +6,5/-1,75*180
czy jest mozlwe poddania sie zabiegowi i z jakim efektem
dodam ze mam 35 lat
dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaren77, oczywiście, że jest możliwa. Ale po dokładniejsze informacje udaj się do gabinetu, gdzie taki zabieg jest przeprowadzany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kliniki w Warszawie? Coś polecicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Warszawie dla przyjezdnych najlepszy jest CMO Laser: bo dobra kadra i blisko od Dworca Centralnego.
Dla miejscowych najlepszy jest CMO Laser: bo dobra kadra i blisko stacji Metro Centrum.
Dla kosmitów najlepszy jest CMO Laser: bo dobra kadra, bawią się laserami i wszędzie (kosmitom) blisko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A cenowo i czasowo jak to wygląda? Jak długo czeka się tam na zabieg? Jakieś koszty ukryte są?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Terminy nie są odległe - ja się czekałem tydzień na wizytę kwalifikacyjną, a zabieg już następnego dnia. Koszty ukryte? Trzeba się zaopatrzyć np. w audiobooki na te pare dni, gdy oczu raczej nie będziesz używać, a ile można spać. Acha, zapisać na wizytę można się poprzez stronę okolasercompl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja poszłam na konsultacje a na drugi dzień miałam już korekcje wiec jeżeli o to chodzi to szybko :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam robiony lasik w Nowym Wzroku w Warszawie juz prawie rok temu. Wszystko przebiegło sprawie, bez komplikacji. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu i bardzo mile wspominam profesjonalne podejście lekarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam pytanie jak wygląda znieczulenie oka podczas takiego zabiegu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pacjent dostaje znieczulenie pod postacią kropelek. A więc inaczej niż u dentysty, gdzie samo znieczulenie (zastrzyk) boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie z tym mi się znieczulenie kojarzy, cieszę się ogromnie, że jednak nie to. Ale po tych kroplach widzi się normalnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz znieczuloną okolicę oka, więc jak chcesz normalnie widzieć? Prowadzą Cię za rączkę, więc w trakcie zabiegu sokoli wzrok nie jet Ci potrzebny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli sama do domu nie wrócę, w sensie po jakim czasie widzisz na tyle ok, żeby wrócić samemu do domu i nie zderzyć się ze słupem. Planuje iśc sama na zabieg, ale jak będzie to konieczne, będe zmuszona kogoś zwerbować. Nie wiem jak jest po zabiegu dlatego się wciąż zastanawiam jak to zorganizować... :Smile:

----------


## Henry_ka

Lepiej udaj się z kimś dla bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Zdecydowanie tak,udaj się z bliską osobą czy kimś zaufanym z kim wrócisz bez problemu do domu,lepiej się zabezpieczyć przed takim zabiegiem niż być zdanym tylko na własną rękę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, gdzie najlepiej robią zabiegi korekcji laserowej? Moim noworocznym postanowieniem jest pozbycie się wady wzroku. Już kiedyś przymierzałam się do korekcji, ale ostatecznie zrezygnowałam. Jednak temat powrócił i już teraz na bank chcę zrobić. Tylko nie wiem, gdzie się udać, żeby wszystko się udało. Podpowiedzcie mi proszę jakąś klinikę, lekarza, najlepiej w Warszawie. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie uwagi.

----------


## SmallPlanet

w Warszawie jest bardzo dobra klinika Optegra . Zresztą kupiłam teraz zabieg na ich grouponie a dokładniej zabieg Lentivu . Jest w dość dobrej cenie . A na wizycie kwalifikacyjnej byłam u pani dr Joanna Sempińska - Szewczyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Dolnośląskie? Polecicie dobrą, sprawdzoną klinikę? I żeby terminy nie były odległe.

----------


## krotion

Jesli chodzi o woj. dolnośląskie to ja robiłam we Wrocławiu w Sky Tower w Optegrze. Chyba na dolnym śląsku  Optegra jest we Wrocławiu coś mi się zdaje. Nie ma odległych terminów we Wrocławiu. Ja po wizycie kwalifkacyjnej bardzo krótko czekałam na zabieg.

----------


## elmirka

No to robiłaś tam czy zdaje ci sie, że tam jest? Coś się tu kupy nie trzyma  :Wink: 




> A Dolnośląskie? Polecicie dobrą, sprawdzoną klinikę? I żeby terminy nie były odległe.


Ja robiłam zabieg w Spektrum we Wrocławiu, ani na wizytę ani na zabieg nie czekałam długo i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Jak masz pytania to wal śmiało.

----------


## Amelia Wróbel

Na Dolnym Śląsku oczywiście ,ze jest klinika Optegra  :Wink:  Ogólnie jak sobie wejdzie na ich stronę mają kilka placówek w całej Polsce . Ja akurat też mieszkam we Wrocławiu. P zabiegu Lentivu jestem jz właściwie z 5 miesięcy . Co moge powiedzieć? Na nastęony dzień wracasz do normalnego życia  . Zabieg jest bezbolesny . trwa kilkanaście minut . jaz wady - 4 zeszłam do zera  :Wink:

----------


## Dita

Dla mnie laserowa korekcja wzroku okazała sie zabiegiem na prawde trafionym  :Wink:  dzięki temu zabiegowi mogłam dostać ta pracę, którą serio chciałam. A co do samej korekty wzroku to miałam W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie  :Wink:  Metodą EBk

----------


## Aquaminerale

ja we wrzesniu ubiegłego roku miałam zabieg lentivu w Optegrze w Krakowie. jestem bardzo zadowolona z rezultatów, opieki oraz tego jak szybko ten zabieg przebiegł i jak szybka była regeneracja.

----------


## Ritttka

W Krk też jest dobra Edyta Sacha, czułam sie przez nią bardzo zaopiekowana i szczerze mówiąc bardzo wnikliwie mi opowiedziała o każdym etapie zabiegu! jestem bardzo zadowolona i fajnie ze na nią trafiłam - wszystko się udało bardzo dobrze!

----------


## Velvetka

A ja z kolei miałam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka  :Wink:  Tylko, ze ja miałam metodę EBK   . oczy troche piekły, ale teraz już jest spokój  :Wink:  Doszłam do siebie po zabiegu.

----------


## Lavazza88

O jakich kosztach ukrytych tutaj ktoś pisze ? Nie ma żadnych ukrytych kosztów. Wszystko jest czarno na białym napisane i tyle. Sama jak miałam lentivu to najpierw sprawdzałam ile co kosztuje. Trafiłam pamietam jeszcze na promocje na wizytę kwalifikacyjną  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z metody Lenivu, którą miałam operowany wzrok. Krótkie terminy tam mają, a to jest duży plus.

----------


## Maryś

noo wlasnie teraz mają promocję, że jak w lipcu zrobi się zabieg to wizyta kwalifikacyjna 149 zł kosztuje i pozniej jest odliczana od kwoty zabiegu. Wiec wydaje mi się ze jest to całkiem niezła opcja. no i ja się załapałam na taki zabeg w Optegrze w Warszawie

----------


## UlaB

> noo wlasnie teraz mają promocję, że jak w lipcu zrobi się zabieg to wizyta kwalifikacyjna 149 zł kosztuje i pozniej jest odliczana od kwoty zabiegu. Wiec wydaje mi się ze jest to całkiem niezła opcja. no i ja się załapałam na taki zabeg w Optegrze w Warszawie


Pamiętam jak własnie też trafiłam na jakąś promocję w tej klinice.To tez chyba było przy okazji na zabieg. Ja Lentivu miałam kilka lat do tyłu, bo około 4 lata temu  :Wink:  Warto było, a jaka radość była jak pozbyłam sie tych wrednych okularów.

----------


## Minnka

no wlasnie tak sie składa, że ja czekam w Warszawie w Optegrze na zabieg i będę mieć go wlasnie w przyszłym tygodniu! juz nie mogę się doczekać kiedy w końcu nie będę nosić okularów  i nie będzie problemów! super

----------


## Karteczka88

W Warszawie jest bardzo dobry dr Smorawski w Optegrze. Który robił mi zabieg laserowej korekcji wroku i jestem mega zadowolona.

----------


## Renata_piotrowska

Zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku polecam wykonać w Ośrodku Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM. Klinika jest dobrze wyposażona, nowoczesna i zatrudnia najlepszych specjalistów. Polecam!

----------


## AnnaKafka

Ktoś tutaj wspominał o Wrocławiu. Ja miałam tutaj zabieg w Optegrze z tym, ze miałam go u pana dr Dominika Urama.

----------


## fililski

korekcja wzroku jest dobra

----------


## misiek_nowik

polecam korekcję wzroku laserem

----------


## Marzena_Plonka

Najlepszym ośrodkiem wykonującym laserową korekcję wzroku w Polsce jest ośrodek SPEKTRUM. Posiadają świetną kardę oraz nowoczesny sprzęt. Polecam!

----------

